# Frohes neues Jahr



## kommolo (4 Januar 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und wünsche euch allen ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr  Ich freue mich sehr in diesem Forum nun Mitglied zu sein 

Beste Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Hippo (4 Januar 2013)

Dito zurück!
Kommst Du als Betroffener oder Wissender?


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Januar 2013)

Die meisten hier kommen als Betroffene und gehen als Wissende, manche wissen am Ende so viel, dass es sie ganz betroffen macht


----------



## Hippo (4 Januar 2013)

Aka - schulst Du um auf Filosof


----------



## kommolo (12 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

und zwar wollte ich mich einfach einmal intensiv schlau machen, ob ich rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite bin, wenn ich hier _[Kommerzieller Werbelink entfernt. (bh)]_ Arbeiten für Studenten erstelle. Andererseits möchte ich das Forum aber auch dazu nützen, weil einige meiner Freunde und Bekannten schon Opfer von Computerbetrug wurden und mich sehr gerne über die Hintergründe informiere. Später werde ich dann vermutlich als Wissender im Forum aktiv bleiben.


----------

